# Leopards breeding



## sez1201 (Feb 20, 2014)

My 2 leopards are 5 years old and he keeps trying to breed with her. We've taken her to the vets recently and there is no sign of any eggs but I was wondering if she will be receptive to him or is she too young?


----------



## Neal (Feb 20, 2014)

How big are they?


----------



## diamondbp (Feb 20, 2014)

Their size will best determine what the possibilities are. It's also possible you have two females or two males. On occasion the same sex will mount each other. Could you provide some plastron shots for us?


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2014)

Males are typically ready to breed much earlier than females. Males can breed at a smaller size than females too.


----------



## TortieLuver (Feb 21, 2014)

There are many variables to successful breeding and I have learned that mounting and mating doesn't always lead to the female laying eggs...sometimes it jut takes time, even if both male and female are large enough to produce...patience is a virtue in many tortoise aspects


----------



## sez1201 (Feb 22, 2014)

Her plastron is 8.5 inches and his is 8 inches. They are defiantly male and female. 
We are not wanting to actively breed them but know it could happen so want to be prepared 



Clyde



Bonnie


----------

